# I am COLD!!!!!!!!!!



## cyberdigger (Jan 9, 2010)

..and obviously not the only one.. post your cases of frostbite here!! [&:]


----------



## deacon_frost (Jan 9, 2010)

winter sucks it was 7 degrees here today and 20 plus below last nite with the windchill....im jonesen to go diggin


----------



## capsoda (Jan 9, 2010)

_*Damn global warming!!!!!!*_


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Jan 9, 2010)

My thermometer hit 40Â° today. Whoo Hoo!!! Time to get the shorts out.  ~Mike


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jan 9, 2010)

-10 now got to 0 today ,wind chill was -25 ohh yaaa i like it. not.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 9, 2010)

It's 0 here right now....                                     Joe


----------



## madman (Jan 9, 2010)

yo cyb,  yea me too, its been very cold here in knoxville, we had a freeze up on the roads the other day, not good, accidents everywhere, hills and ice dont mix,. with my northern driving experience i made it ok, went digging today had to break through the frozen ground burrrrrrrr..................


----------



## rockbot (Jan 9, 2010)

19 degrees.... latitude that is!


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 9, 2010)

...this just bites..


----------



## woody (Jan 9, 2010)

Yeah, I'm in the deep purple section..........LOL!!!
 But I'm used to it......[]


----------



## coreya (Jan 9, 2010)

19 here tonight, time to head for costa rica!!!!!!!


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 9, 2010)

Man, look at Iowa!! Suzanne, hope you have Mr Quackers in the house with you!! I bet you could do that neat trick where you take a frying pan with warm water in it, go outside and fling the water in the air, and it just turns into smoke..!


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 10, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: lobeycat
> 
> i despise the cold. I've lived in it for 46 years, worked in it for better than 20 and still i hate it. I tried skiing and almost died, went sleding with the kid last year, took a running start down the hill, jumped on the sled belly flop style, knocked the wind out of myself and almost died on the way down the hill, (nearly broke the sled. felt it flex a might when i landed on it). Just so you know, that style only works when your a kid and around 100 pounds. Not for people who eat manicotti like pretzal sticks. There is no fun that i can find in the winter season.
> 9 degrees and dropping here by the way [8|]


 

 LOL!  That was hilarious!  Glad you were okay.  It's one degree here now.  They say it feels like -9 with the wind chill.  I just went outside, and I'd swear it's more like -11.  LOL!  Can anyone really feel a difference between the two at this point?!  

 This is how we stay sort of warm.  No other comments from me because Joe is very attached to this damn thing.


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 10, 2010)

One more for the wood stove crowd (or the pyromaniacs).


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 10, 2010)

I just thought of something.  I bet we could blow some glass with that thing if it didn't smoke so much.


----------



## glass man (Jan 10, 2010)

I WOULD MOVE DOWN SOUTH ,BUT...I AM ALREADY HERE. RIO SOUNDS GOOD OR CANCUN OR MARS IT IS WARM THERE! LETS ALL MOVE TO MARS TOGETHER! I HEAR  THEY GET 15,000 CHANNELS THERE WITH NO MORE THEN THE OLD RABBIT EARS!TROUBLE IS ALL CHANNELS ONLY PLAY "LOST IN SPACE"! WE ARE HAVING TO MAKE OUR DOG SLEEP INDOORS AND SHE HATES IT,BUT IT BEATS LOOKING OUT AND SEEING HER FROZEN IN PLACE! JUDE


----------



## TROG (Jan 10, 2010)

Exactly opposite here in South Australia as it was 42c in my town today and 45c where my mother lives.
 Here is tomorrows forecast for our state

 Forecast for South Australian Towns 
 Issued at 4:10 pm on Sunday, 10 January 2010
 For Monday:

 Town/City      Min  Max  Forecast

 Adelaide       29   42   Dry and windy.
 Broken Hill    28   41   Sunny.
 Ceduna         28   42   Sultry. Evening showers.
 Clare          26   40   Dry. Mostly sunny. 
 Coober Pedy    29   40   Dry. High cloud.
 Coonawarra     22   41   Dry. Mostly sunny. 

 Keith          25   44   Dry. Mostly sunny. 
 Kingscote      19   42   Windy. Evening shower.
 Leigh Creek    27   41   Dry. Sunny.
 Maitland       28   42   Windy. Dry. High cloud.
 Mount Gambier  21   41   Dry. Mostly sunny. 
 Murray Bridge  26   44   Dry. Mostly sunny.

 Naracoorte     22   42   Dry. Mostly sunny. 
 Nuriootpa      26   41   Dry. Mostly sunny. 
 Port Augusta   29   43   Dry. Mostly sunny. 
 Port Lincoln   24   43   Windy. Evening showers.
 Port Pirie     30   42   Dry. Mostly sunny. 
 Renmark        27   45   Dry. Sunny.
 Robe           20   34   Fine. Mostly sunny.

 Roxby Downs    29   41   Dry. High cloud.
 Victor Harbor  23   42   Windy. Dry. High cloud.
 Whyalla        28   42   Dry. Some high cloud.
 Woomera        28   41   Dry. High cloud.
 Wudinna        28   42   Dry. High cloud increasing.


----------



## suzanne (Jan 10, 2010)

If you leave ducks out when it's this cold they burrow into the snow heaping it around themselves to make a snow nest so they can keep warm.  If 3 days go by and the duck doesn't move that means he froze into the nest.  You have to  pour a bucket of hot water on him to loosen the ice and then take him inside for a couple days.


----------



## Poison_Us (Jan 10, 2010)

You dont count Trog, as your in Summer now..[]  Therefor we are migrating there till this blows over...say May.

 I hear ya, Glass Man...moved down here to get away from the cold and it followed us.  At lease it's not like it is now in Green Bay...they can have it.  But I was cold for the first time yesterday..I had to put pants on to take the trash out. (still had sleeveless shirt and flip flops tho).  Ya, I stand out down here in winter...everyone bundles up with it's in the 50s and I dont even put pants on till it's in the 30s.

 Brrrr... this can stop any time now.  I miss my motorcycle already.


----------



## mr.fred (Jan 10, 2010)

Heat wave here today--going to get up to 20[sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## Poison_Us (Jan 10, 2010)

Almost warm enough to snow.[]


----------



## Bixby Bill (Jan 10, 2010)

My cats have the right idea!


----------



## rockbot (Jan 10, 2010)

Aahhh, fire is good! smoke can be good too[]


 smoke meat!


----------



## stumpknocker (Jan 10, 2010)

Looks goodâ€¦ letâ€™s eat


----------



## Poison_Us (Jan 10, 2010)

Oh great, dinner aint even started yet and I see this....I'm hungry now...  I'll be there in a few....


----------



## Poison_Us (Jan 10, 2010)

ARGH!  Supposed to get down to 19 tonight.  not fair...  supposed to be warm down here.  Even Florida is frozen over.
 Getting ready for the next ice age coming in 2012. []


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Jan 10, 2010)

Sorry all, but it was 50Â° here today. Stupid global warming! Too bad the Harley has a flat, otherwise I may have been tempted to take it for a ride.  ~Mike


----------



## madman (Jan 10, 2010)

ahh looks like a warm up is coming to knoxville amen!


----------



## Penn Digger (Jan 10, 2010)

It was 6 below in the valley here this morning and 15 below up on the hills.  I am just glad that a pipe didn't freeze in this 130 year old house.  There is just one pipe left that tends to freeze when below zero.  Can't figure it out.  Burning twice the coal I usually do the past few days.  Miss our Sunday digs.  Can't wait for the spring thaw!


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Jan 10, 2010)

That's interesting Tom, and I'm not being a smart a**, but I didn't know you still burned coal out there. What does the heater look like?  ~Mike


----------



## glass man (Jan 11, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  suzanne
> 
> If you leave ducks out when it's this cold they burrow into the snow heaping it around themselves to make a snow nest so they can keep warm.Â  If 3 days go by and the duck doesn't move that means he froze into the nest.Â  You have toÂ  pour a bucket of hot water on him to loosen the ice and then take him inside for a couple days.


 

 THAT IS WILD! IN THE BOOK "CATCHER IN THE RYE" THE MAIN CHARACTER ASKS OVER AND OVER"WHERE DO THE DUCKS GO IN THE WINTER IN CENTRAL CITY PARK IN NEW YORK. WELL I GUESS THEY MAKE A SNOW NEST! QUESTION ANSWERED! JAMIE


----------



## Penn Digger (Jan 11, 2010)

Mike,

 A lot of people around here heat with coal.  Mostly "rice" coal which is crushed into smaller peices than people used to burn.  My stove is an Alaska manufactured right here in PA.  To me it is much easier than wood and burns much hotter.  No romantic views or that great wood burning smell though.

 PD


----------



## saratogadriver (Jan 11, 2010)

Not many posts from the mid-west, just us whiners from the east coast.  What's the deal, they all too frozen to type out there?   I'm cold here in SE PA, but not nearly as cold as some friends in Minnesota are right now...

 Jim G


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 11, 2010)

Coal does sound a little easier.  No lugging stacks of wood into the house.  Plus, that makes a mess.  I'm constantly vacuuming.  The woodsmoke smell is okay once in awhile.  Our damper is broken and the stove has to cool for Joe to fix it.  It's been too cold to let the fire go out!  So, I am suffering from smoke inhalation (headaches, nausea, dizziness).  I'm just waiting for summer.  In the meantime, I am in hibernation.


----------



## Dugout (Jan 11, 2010)

*WINTER Poem* 
 It's winter in South Dakota
 And the gentle breezes blow 
 Seventy miles an hour 
 At thirty-five below. 

 Oh, how I love South Dakota
 When the snow's up to your butt 
 You take a breath of winter 
 And your nose gets frozen shut.

 Yes, the weather here is wonderful 
 So I guess I'll hang around 
 I could never leave South Dakota
 I'm frozen to the ground!


----------



## Penn Digger (Jan 11, 2010)

Nice poem!  Don't they have all of those coal mines in SD that we have here in PA?  LOL.  I think I'll go turn up the feeder on the coal stove now.  Seriously, coal costs us about 25% a month on average what a gas bill would be on the budget (year round rate).  We only burn coal about 5 to 6 months a year!   It is a HUGE $aving$.  I am not sure the same would be true in states that do not have an abundance of coal though.  Our PA Governor even publicly pushes the use of coal.

 PD


----------



## glass man (Jan 12, 2010)

IN THE OLD DAYS WHEN COAL WAS USED A LOT FOR HEATING,DAD AND OTHERS WOULD WALK DOWN THE RAIL ROAD TRACKS LOOKING FOR COAL THAT MAY HAVE FALLEN FROM THE COAL CARS.

 HEY AT LEAST THIS HAS GOTTEN OUR DOG A LITTLE USED TO BEING INDOORS. I LAID A TOWEL DOWN THE FIRST NIGHT FOR HER AND NOW THAT IS HERS!! MAN SHE IS GETTING FAT!!SHE IS NOT A PICKY EATER LIKE OUR OTHER LAB. HE WOULD TAKE A HAMBURGER APART TAKE OFF THE ONIONS,LETTUCE,PICKLES,ETC AND THEN EAT IT. PRUDY EATS IT ALL!!SHE WILL EVEN EAT TURNIP GREENS , PINTO BEANS, AND CORN BREAD! SHE IS A TRUE DOG OF THE SOUTH!


----------



## cordilleran (Jan 12, 2010)

It's 2 am here in Walla Walla, WA and it's 63-degrees Fahrenheit.


----------



## glass man (Jan 12, 2010)

62 SOUNDS SO NICE!! JAMIE


----------



## Oldtimer (Jan 12, 2010)

I LOVE WINTER! Life begins at 20 degrees. Live for it. Rather have it 10 degrees and snowing than 80 and sunny any day. Hard to dig bottles in winter is the only down side.


----------



## mr.fred (Jan 12, 2010)

Heat wave coming in [8|]-----40 here by Friday[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 15, 2010)

> Life begins at 20 degrees


 I don't agree but cold starts at 20. Anything below that is all the same to me. Eric


----------



## towhead (Jan 15, 2010)

It's not cold in Minnesota!  Currently about 25 and sunny....sposta' get up to 36 today!!!!!! 

 -Julie


----------



## ajohn (Jan 15, 2010)

I have not posted on this thread because...well I just wouldn't be right.But if it would be of  any consolation,it's supposed to rain next week.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Jan 15, 2010)

Yeah, it's cold here in CA, too. The temp's only in the high 50s today. Brrrrr.


----------



## Stardust (Jan 23, 2010)

It may be cold out, but it's really warm in my bed : ) ( :  body heat is great! [] []
 My hands are like little ice packs. Good on sore backs or necks, lol even in the summer~*
 Summer, I LOVE SUMMER! [8D] [8D] can't wait to go to the beaches!
 star~*


----------



## Plumbata (Jan 23, 2010)

Temps have been high enough lately that essentially all of the surface snow has melted (aside from a few larger plow piles). 41 degrees now and it is almost 5:00 PM. Better than the ~0 degree temps we were getting a few weeks ago here in central Illinois.

 Now I can go prospecting for bottles again! Got my boots ready for a nighttime investigation of a construction site, wish me luck...


----------



## Stardust (Jan 23, 2010)

G[][]D LUCK PLUMBATA~ Sounds like fun.... high ho, high ho, it's off to a party I go... [] []
 Well really the party here's a big one. There will be lots of bottles. Big birthday party tonight!
 [8D] [] [&:] [8|] [] [] [] gotta go!


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 23, 2010)

Rock on, Star! I love birthdays!! Let's get this party rolling, shall we? 
 Here's my friends, me and them are on our way over.. we bring a 1/2 keg..


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 23, 2010)

During the dinner, my little buddy here is gonna do some hilarious ventriloquism..


----------



## Stardust (Jan 27, 2010)

charlie is your GPS broke? we waited for you at the party. It was sooooo fabulous. All the top bottle people were here but, there always room for party people like you...[] i wuv you charlie,
 star~*


----------

